
Ask HN: What framework/stack should I learn to get myself a job? - sph130
I gave it a go at founding a startup. Short story - sales cycle was too long and I&#x27;ve run out of cash even with customers coming in. I need to find work to pay the bills now. I&#x27;m a developer at heart - I can code the MEAN stack all day long. But looking at jobs out there I see more need for React, GO etc. I&#x27;m going to do a project in another language to hone my skills, I&#x27;ve got java, c#, c++, javascript, python experience. What stack should I pick up to have the best shot at getting a dev gig now? ( I was in IT Management&#x2F;PM for a while so I only kept up my MEAN stack skills on the side while I was developing my startup application so this is why I am asking about it now. I would prefer to get back into development.
======
AsyncAwait
MEAN is a good start, you can build on your existing skills and pick up React
& React Native, which will also allow you to expand to mobile dev.

~~~
sph130
Thanks for the insight - I have seen a number of React postings.

------
davelnewton
I'm not entirely sure I understand the question.

You already seem to have the buzzwords necessary to land a reasonable
position.

~~~
sph130
Then maybe it's my resume skills? I'm not getting the initial interviews, but
then again it may be because it's around the holidays.

~~~
davelnewton
Impossible to say w/o knowing more.

This is a light time for hiring, as you state: lots of people are on vacation.

While people do look for specific buzzwords, the better ones realize that you
can teach anybody a framework and it's among the less-important aspects of the
hiring process. I see a pretty even mix of Angular vs. React jobs these days.
I have neither on my resume (but have been doing React for some time now) and
get more requests for Angular than React--but that might also be because it's
harder to find Angular devs.

~~~
sph130
I appreciate you taking the time to respond. Having worked 11 years in IT in
the Fortune 100 Corporate World and then giving a startup a go, I find myself
a little like a fish out of water back trying to get this many years being on
the other side of interviewing.

~~~
davelnewton
In what way does that take you out of the running for jobs, though?

In my experience there's nothing about a startup failure that indicates a
candidate isn't suited for a development position.

~~~
sph130
I wasn't referring to my startup failure, I was referring to not having
interviewed or having done a resume for over 12 years. :D I'll get it done I
have confidence in my ability to figure things out.

